# brick skin



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Context:
This is a soundstage, so none of the walls that you see around you are real.
I mean, they're...They're real in that they are made out of real materials, but they're hollow walls. The brick that you see on the wall here is actually what's called a *brick skin*. It's plastic. It's a vacuformed product that we put up and then we paint.

Απομίμηση τούβλου; Επιφάνεια από τούβλο; Γιατί χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση "what is called brick skin"; Είναι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Φλούδες. Φλούδες τούβλου, διακοσμητικές φλούδες. Έχουν πάχος περίπου ένα εκατοστό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Έψαχνα τα τούβλα, έψαχνα, αλλά τις φλούδες δεν τις είχα βρει.


----------



## jmanveda (May 18, 2008)

Πάλι η αιχμαλωσία στο κυριολεκτικό!

The brick that you see on the wall here is actually what's called a brick skin. It's plastic. It's a vacuformed product that we put up and then we paint.

Τα τούβλα που βλέπετε σ΄εκείνο τον τοίχο είναι απομίμηση τούβλων. Είναι θερμοσχηματισμένα πλαστικά φύλλα που αναρτούμε και βάφουμε. 

How about that?

Βέβαια, στον ελληνικό επαγγελματικό χώρο αυτά τα φύλλα ίσως έχουν και κάποια ονομασία.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Ναι, σύμφωνα με τα λινκ που δίνει ο Nickel, φαίνεται ότι αυτοί που τα πουλάνε τα λένε "φλούδες".


----------



## Elsa (May 18, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι δεν νομίζω οτι είναι αυτό. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μιλάμε για σκηνικό, οπότε μάλλον πρόκειται για ψεύτικο τοίχο από πλαστική ύλη καλουπωμένη έτσι που η επιφάνεια να μιμείται το εμφανές τούβλο. Δες εδώ και εδώ.
Το βρήκα και _vacuform paneling_.





Τώρα, πώς θα το αποδώσεις ελληνικά...τοίχος-σκηνικό, ψευτότοιχος; Πάντως δεν είναι επένδυση, είναι τοίχος από πλαστικό υλικό απομίμησης τούβλου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Απλώς στα κανονικά κτίσματα το χρησιμοποιούν για να επενδύουν κάποιον τοίχο, ενώ στα σκηνικά το χρησιμοποιούν αντί για τοίχο.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Εγώ πρότεινα μετάφραση για το skin, αυτό που θα μπει και στον τίτλο (έχω κι εγώ τα κολλήματά του) — το brick skin δηλαδή δεν είναι ιμιτασιόν. Δεν αποκλείεται η πιάτσα να έχει επεκτείνει τη σημασία ή ο κύριος που μιλάει να τα μπερδεύει. Μπαίνει το γνωστό μεταφραστικό δίλημμα αν μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε το πρωτότυπο. Εμένα η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν το _ψευτότουβλο_. Αλλά το βρήκα μόνο σε μία σελίδα και έπειτα, κοιτώντας αγγλικές σελίδες, είδα ότι δεν είναι ψεύτικο — αδυνατούλικο μόνο.


----------



## Elsa (May 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα. Απλώς στα κανονικά κτίσματα το χρησιμοποιούν για να επενδύουν κάποιον τοίχο, ενώ στα σκηνικά το χρησιμοποιούν αντί για τοίχο.


Όχι. Αυτά για την επένδυση είναι σε τεμάχια, πολύ λεπτού πάχους που επικολλούνται σε τοίχο για να φαίνεται σαν να είναι από εμφανές τούβλο. Το υλικό τους συνήθως είναι τρίμματα πέτρας και κάποια συγκολλητική ουσία. Χρησιμοποιούνται στις οικοδομές για μικρότερο κόστος από την φυσική πέτρα ή το αληθινό εμφανές τούβλο.
Το άλλο, της περίπτωσής σου, είναι ολόκληρα φύλλα 1,00x2,00μ. από πλαστική ύλη που βιδώνονται σε κάποιο μεταλλικό σκελετό για να παραστήσουν τον τοίχο και έχουν ανάγλυφη όψη τούβλου ή πέτρας. Είναι κάτι τελείως ψεύτικο που δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στην οικοδομή αλλά μόνο για σκηνικά ή για κατασκευές σε λούνα παρκ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε, Έλσα!

Ένα από τα πολλά παραδείγματα για το πόση έρευνα -και αφιλοκερδής βοήθεια από συναδέλφους- απαιτείται ακόμα και για έναν "απλό" υποτιτλισμό, για να μη γράφεις κοτσάνες. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, έτσι εξηγείται και η άρνηση πολλών συναδέλφων να το ψάξουν πολύ: στην ώρα που αφιερώνεις στο ψάξιμο, έχεις προχωρήσει την ταινία κατά 300 υποτίτλους ακόμα.


----------



## Elsa (May 19, 2008)

Παρακαλώ! Ελπίζω να τα λέω και σωστά...
Καθόσον βλέπω πολύ σινεμά, καταλαβαίνω πόσο δίκιο έχεις. Απλώς έχεις την ευχέρεια, αν η ουσία είναι αλλού, να κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια. Αν πρόκειται όμως για ντοκιμαντέρ π.χ. για το πώς κατασκευάζονται τα σκηνικά στο σινεμά, πρέπει να είσαι ακριβής.


----------

